# CBT Therapy by Dr. Richard



## lala24 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have been doing the CBT therapy by Dr. Richard at home but not regularly, so I want to start it over again. I was wondering if anyone cares to join me? I always have a hard time completing things and tend to give up on everything I start. So, if anyone want to work on this program with me that would be great. I would love to have some support and motivation. I will start on tape one tomorrow. Keeping the ANTs was really effective in the beginning but they always find their way back and now they're making me feel depressed too and when I'm like that, I don't even feel like doing anything but this time I am not giving up, I will not let those ANTs rule my life!! :mum hehe


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah, me too. I'm going to stop those bullying liars!


----------



## lala24 (Dec 3, 2011)

heheh yea that's right and then they're gonna shrink and shrink away. It's going good so far for me.


----------

